# KUALA LUMPUR | LTS Towers | 200m+ | 59 fl | U/C



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Project Name: LTS Towers (Tentatively)
Location: Jalan Bukit Bintang, Kuala Lumpur
Developer: LTS Property Holdings
Floor: 59 fl & 37 fl
Category: Mix-Used



One side is jalan imbi, and on another side is jalan bukit bintang. 

We have got some news on the changing face of Bukit Bintang. A subsidiary of TS Law Group has submitted a development order for the construction of an iconic structure in the heart of Jalan Bukit Bintang. The mixed development is close to 60 storeys and may include state-of-the-art features. Over 2013, TS Law Group has been said to be buying many parcels of land near Tun Razak Exchange (TRX). 

TS Law Group is owned by Tan Sri David Law Tien Seng, ranked by Forbes as the 36th richest Malaysian in 2011, who made his fortune from coal mining in Perth. He is also the major shareholder of steelmakers Hiap Teck Ventures, Eastern Steel and property developer Perduren (M) Bhd whose recent project is Shamelin Star Kuala Lumpur. Amongst his other businesses include Chuai Heng Restaurant and Six Happiness Restaurant. In 2009, Tan Sri Law made headlines when he bought the East Wing of The Icon Tun Razak from Mah Sing Group for RM226.5 million in cash and sold it three years later to Tan Sri Lim Wee Chai of Top Glove Corporation.


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

patchay said:


> http://www.ltsproperties.com.my/




------


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Not my taste. 
design looks clueless and incoherent


----------



## FirzDaurens_ (Apr 10, 2014)

davidwsk said:


> Project Name: LTS Towers (Tentatively)
> Location: Jalan Bukit Bintang, Kuala Lumpur
> Developer: LTS Property Holdings
> Floor: 59 fl & 37 fl
> ...


nice kay:


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

That was the first proposed design. Apparently they changed it. Latest design is not known.


----------



## awan247 (Apr 24, 2014)

Kualalumpur is wonderful place of Malaysia and it is also the capital. This project is best for progress of the city.


----------



## bartboy (Jun 30, 2005)

Very futuristic look!


----------



## FirzDaurens_ (Apr 10, 2014)

Need+the+update+from+the+side?+Any+pic?


----------



## FirzDaurens_ (Apr 10, 2014)

Still no update meh?


----------



## FirzDaurens_ (Apr 10, 2014)

Good morning Mr. David, is there any update for this project? Many thanks


----------

